# DIY fried chicken.



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 3, 2015)

do you do it at home?

i rarely eat fried chicken. i love it. love it a lot! but i admit to eating it at restaurants. i found some GREAT places making some fantastic fried chicken.

got me thinking. doing it at home is a PIA. i've done it before with great results, but the mess, the cleanup, the prep..is it worth it to DIY?

i have a big cast iron dutch oven and an outdoor propane stovetop i could do it. maybe not for just the wife and i, it would need to be for more people to make it worthwhile.

are you people making deep fried chicken at home?


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Aug 3, 2015)

I've been frying in a cast iron skillet for the past couple years instead of the dutch oven
+ you use much less oil and you need to flip your chicken half way through
- It splatters more. There's a real simple solution for this: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004C26ON4/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Also I've been moving away from the southern fried chicken in favor of the KFC-Korean Fried Chicken


----------



## chinacats (Aug 3, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> Also I've been moving away from the southern fried chicken in favor of the_* KFC-Korean Fried Chicken*_



Recipe?


----------



## Bill13 (Aug 3, 2015)

chinacats said:


> Recipe?



lus1:


----------



## Roger (Aug 3, 2015)

There is this great forum about frying chicken http://kfc.forumup.co.uk

I would like to try the pressure frying like they recommend for bone in pieces, I have an open fryer so I only use chicken breast it's supper yummy.

Here is my last attempt :


----------



## apathetic (Aug 4, 2015)

I do chicken kara-age once in a while. It does take a lot of prep as I debone a whole chicken or more to make it (good excuse to use the honesuki). It's definitely a weekend meal for me


----------



## MAS4T0 (Aug 4, 2015)

I do it quite frequently. My wife and I both love fried chicken but prefer to go with free range chicken, which isn't an option with KFC.

The main issue that I have is where to divide the chicken for the pieces; there are some delicious pieces served at the KFC which are sections of the back but I'm unsure where best to divide it up. I also have issues finding chickens small enough, even the smallest chickens I usually find have legs double the size of those served at the KFC; it's not a problem but it does mean that there's a lower skin to meat ratio.

I picked up a cheap deep fat fried a few months ago with a filter on the lid. It allows the steam to escape but not the oil so there's not really any residual grease to clean up.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Aug 4, 2015)

I pretty much read this and tweaked it a bit

http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/10/korean-fried-chicken-recipe.html

I use thighs and drumsticks instead of wings and also added gochujang and garlic to the batter


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 4, 2015)

IndoorOutdoorCook said:


> I pretty much read this and tweaked it a bit
> 
> http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2012/10/korean-fried-chicken-recipe.html
> 
> I use thighs and drumsticks instead of wings and also added gochujang and garlic to the batter



THANKS!

we have some GREAT korean fried chicken local, but i would love to have it in my wheelhouse. thanks.

for the record, nothing makes new friends better than a bunch of korean fried wings in a pubhouse that allows you to bring in outside food. haha.


----------



## toddnmd (Aug 4, 2015)

Thomas Keller's fried chicken is very good. Twelve hour brine with some lemon and herbs. He also recommends small birds (3 lbs. or so, IIRC).


----------



## mkmk (Aug 5, 2015)

The best fried chicken I've ever had was partially fried, and then finished in a slow (maybe 250 F) oven. Tender and juicy, but plenty of crispy crust. Good stuff.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 7, 2015)

If you're a fan of ChikFilA, marinade your chicken in buttermilk with a little dill pickle juice.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> If you're a fan of ChikFilA, marinade your chicken in buttermilk with a little dill pickle juice.



thanks for this!! anything special with the flour?

i have one half wild turkey breast i want to try this on!! again, thanks.


----------



## Aleque (Aug 8, 2015)

Lucretia said:


> If you're a fan of ChikFilA, marinade your chicken in buttermilk with a little dill pickle juice.



Is that really how Chik-Fil-A does their breaded chicken? I would have never thought they added dill pickle juice.


----------



## Lucretia (Aug 10, 2015)

There are several copycat recipes out there--search on Chik-fil-A recipe. Some of the recipes call out a dill pickle juice marinade--about an hour--and a lot of people say they used to work there and the dill pickle juice soak is really part of the process. We've tried it and the pickle can be a little strong for our taste (hence the buttermilk), but it's the right flavor. You need to eat it on a buttery bun. I haven't tried any of the breading recipes yet. On the list of things to do!


----------



## Roger (Aug 29, 2015)

Here is my last recipe


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 29, 2015)

I finally had some success today with fried chicken too


----------



## Cheeks1989 (Aug 29, 2015)

I am not a fried chicken guy but that looks awesome.


----------



## buttermilk (Aug 30, 2015)

I'll give a strong second to TK's fried chicken. I've done fried chicken so many ways yet when I want to eat fried chicken, I only ever want to eat TK's. The full recipe is in the Ad Hoc at Home cookbook. (Ad Hoc at Home is full of awesome, and attainable for the home cook, food at a serious level.)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Sep 1, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> I finally had some success today with fried chicken too



oh man!!


----------

